# indoor tracks in the UP



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys, just wondering where everyone races in the u.p. in the winter. I'm from downstate but will be spending a lot of weekends in the soo this winter and wondering where I can race while up there.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2002)

There was a group racing in one of the ice rinks(it more of a rec. center)


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*up*



fatboylosi said:


> hey guys, just wondering where everyone races in the u.p. in the winter. I'm from downstate but will be spending a lot of weekends in the soo this winter and wondering where I can race while up there.


that group has folded up lack of interest from the locals. its to bad to they put on a great show up ther joel and casey did a great job.


----------

